# Where could a Construction Management degree take you?



## Westwood (Jul 26, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Here are a few possible career paths one can take with a construction management degree:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Assistant Estimator*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Provide accurate estimates for projects[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Analyze project needs and interpret architectural drawings in order to calculate raw material requirements and project costs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Work closely with members of the engineering, purchasing and production departments[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]Assistant Project Manager*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Provide assistance for daily project elements under the supervision of a project manager.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Read and interpret blueprints and process submittals and schedule meetings[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Support the project manager in the preparation of daily and monthly reports.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]Assistant Project Superintendent*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Manage the safety and schedule of a job.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Assist in locating subcontractors[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Communicate efficiently with owners, designers and engineers[/FONT]


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds like a two weeks course max.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

To the brink of poverty????


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> To the brink of poverty????


That's my estimate !:yes:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Westwood said:


> [FONT=&quot]Here are a few possible career paths one can take with a construction management degree:[/FONT]
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Assistant Estimator*[/FONT]
> ...


They are all very high-stress ful jobs, but you can make the most money as a Project Manager. Estimaters get commissions, sometimes salary. Supers get commissions, and sometimes get side-jobs from the PM. Project Managers make a certain percentage of the job, say the contract is 100k. You get 80K to get the job done, 20K goes to the GC. You go through with your subs, and try to spend the least amount of money. Whatever you have left, is yours. Though, you need to have a good super to help you save money, and a good estimator to make sure he gets the best bids and most accurate take-offs. You can make big or gain nothing for these jobs.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Usually to the top of the food chain and the most hated on the job.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

It will give you the ignorance and arrogance necessary and sufficient to pass risk on to those who have the least opportunity to benefit from their invested time, skill, efforts, and money.

It will give you the tools you need to recognize the low number in the bidding process.

It will give you the skills necessary to argue that, yes, you will put that square peg in that round hole because that's what's on the drawing.

It will teach you the necessary scheduling skills that will have you scheduling the painter before the drywall finisher and the carpet installer before the painter.


----------

